
Microsoft Doloto: Making Ajax page downloads faster - johns
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=3853
======
byoung2
A welcome contribution from the inventors of ajax!

It is interesting that when our applications were desktop-based, we could put
up with a lengthy installation process and long loading times each time we ran
programs. Now that applications are moving online, and the web browser +
internet is now our OS, our impatience is measured in fractions of seconds.

